
Elon Musk’s Deepfake Soviet Song Takes over the Russian Internet - sahin-boydas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWXC5pQNxJI&feature=youtu.be
======
082349872349872
Taking "Как тебе такое изобретение, Илон Маск?" meming to the next level?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrveYIwPArM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrveYIwPArM)
has english subs (an "illuminator" is a porthole)

Weebs might enjoy the japanese cover:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvrIyefBDwA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvrIyefBDwA)

------
jmercouris
That's absolutely hysterical! :-)

